# Hungary NB I 27-29 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 26, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
27 Apr 19:00 Paksi SE - Budapest Honved FC 2.20 3.20 3.00 +45  
28 Apr 16:00 Ujpest Budapest - SC Vasas Budapest 1.75 3.40 4.20 +45  
28 Apr 18:30 Diosgyori Vtk - Debreceni VSC 4.30 3.40 1.75 +45  
28 Apr 19:00 BFC Siofok - Szombathelyi Haladas FC 2.10 3.10 3.35 +45  
28 Apr 19:00 Lombard Papa Tfc - Zalaegerszegi TE 1.25 5.25 8.90 +45  
28 Apr 19:00 Kaposvari Rakoczi FC - Pecs MFC 1.85 3.45 3.70 +45  
29 Apr 17:00 Videoton FC - Ferencvarosi TC 1.45 3.80 6.70 +45  
29 Apr 19:00 Kecskemeti TE - FC Gyori ETO 2.95 3.35 2.15 +45


----------

